# Where to buy Winter Wear in Dubai this month?



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Everybody

I am planning to travel to Sydney next month(August).Due to summer climate in Dubai most of the malls have got summer collection in their stores. I am really finding difficult to get some good winter wear like jackets for myself and my wife, kids. Can anyone suggest stores/malls


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney next month(August).Due to summer climate in Dubai most of the malls have got summer collection in their stores. I am really finding difficult to get some good winter wear like jackets for myself and my wife, kids. Can anyone suggest stores/malls[/QUOTE
> 
> Try at the shops near Ski Dubai. Mall of the Emirates.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sun and Sand Sports Outlet store in Al Quoz, near the traffic dept, have Ski wear etc at decent prices so you may find something there.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Wolfskin in ABu DHabi (Al Wahda Mall) had lots of jackets. If you google search it surely must be available in Dubai as well.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Decathalon in Mirdif has quite a bit of winter gear and decent brands. I think they have them year round - definitely worth checking out.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney next month(August).Due to summer climate in Dubai most of the malls have got summer collection in their stores. I am really finding difficult to get some good winter wear like jackets for myself and my wife, kids. Can anyone suggest stores/malls


H&M in ibn battuta/dubai mall was liquidating all their winter collection over dss at ridiculously low prices.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

There's a store in Oasis Mall with Timberland, North Face and other brands for those things you'll never need in this part of the world.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Byja said:


> There's a store in Oasis Mall with Timberland, North Face and other brands for those things you'll never need in this part of the world.


Thanks Everybody.Let me try H & M hope they still have some winter wear left.


----------

